

Javascript Regular Expression Editor - jonmagic
http://scriptular.com/

======
jimrhoskins
Very cool, but the most useful thing to me about Rubular (which this is
inspired by) was the quick reference. Considering the results you get for a
google search on "JavaScript Regex", a nice simple table with the basic syntax
(and methods) would be very valuable. After that, the fact I can test
expressions on the page is just gravy. I can test expressions on any page in
the world with Dev Tools.

~~~
scriptproof
Something like that? <http://www.xul.fr/javascript/regular-expression-
tester.php>

------
Florent2
I had built one that allows to write counter examples also, here an example
<http://bit.ly/dV4nRg>

------
430gj9j
Bug: line 125 of application.js should read

if (index !== -1) value = value.slice(index + length);

------
ErrantX
That's cool - a reference would be good as well. I've always used RegExr[1]
which combines such documentation really neatly.

1\. <http://gskinner.com/RegExr/>

~~~
jonmagic
Quick Reference added.

------
huskyr
Cool, although i don't think this will replace <http://regexpal.com/> as my
favourite regex tester.

~~~
morturus
I used to use regexpal, till i discovered this: <http://gskinner.com/RegExr/>,
i'm using it for months without any problems.

------
jonmagic
Just added Quick Reference, thanks for the feedback!

